# info & advice please.



## cmatthewjames (Dec 17, 2019)

Hello,

  Brand new member here.  I am hoping for some guidance and advice on a few machines I'm considering purchasing.  Pictures are enclosed for your viewing.

The mill/drill is an MSE and made in Taiwan.  Looks to be mostly there, with exception of covers, maybe a couple handles and a return spring.  It would really need some major overhauling to get it up and running though.  I wasn't able to plug it in to test function.  I looked up these machines (even the model number), but wasn't able to really find anything on them.  Anyone know anything they can share?

The second machine appears to be an old South Bend 9A.  It has really been neglected, but I was thinking about trying to clean it up.  It seems to have some kind of hard metal coating on there from whatever the previous owner used it for.  I tried scraping a bit off and it was very tough to get off.  Any thoughts or opinions in it?  Is it worth even bothering?

The seller is very anxious to get rid of the machines and has indicated he would accept a pretty low price.  Any suggestions for an offer?

Thank you in advance for your time!


----------



## middle.road (Dec 17, 2019)

If the price is right and you have the inclination for restoration, then heck yeah.
Wiring looks a bit sketchy, were you able to power it on?


----------



## cmatthewjames (Dec 17, 2019)

no.  They brought machines in there to "store" them several years ago.


----------



## Superburban (Dec 17, 2019)

The mill drill, is generically known as a Rung Fu 40, or RF40. Thats the company that made them in Tiawan . Each one was made to the specs of the company badging and selling them, so one parts list may not be accurate as far as the table size, motor option, and what ever. But a Google search will give you plenty of info. When I rebuilt mine, I found it easier to source the seals by getting the number off them, rather then looking through all the parts lists I had found, as many have the companies part number, rather then the size, or generic part number.


----------



## 4ssss (Dec 17, 2019)

MSC is Manhattan Supply Co that's still in business today. They bought Enco out and still list the mill drills on their website. The South Bend is still a SB. There were millions of them made and parts and accessories are easily found for the most part. Just by cleaning them up you can still make money on them if the price is right as they're both desirable.



			https://www.mscdirect.com/browse/tn/Machinery/Milling-Machines/Combination-Milling-Machines/Mill-Drill-Machines?navid=12107602


----------



## cmatthewjames (Jan 7, 2020)

Thanks everyone. So I did end up purchasing these two along with the Powermatic bandsaw. Brought the saw home last weekend and have been scraping loose paint, cleaning, and lubricating parts.

I'm going to get the other two this Saturday.

From what I read, the RF40 is a #3 Morse Taper? Does that sound right?

Thanks and looking forward to digging into these machines.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cmatthewjames (Jan 13, 2020)

So, got them home without incident.  I started just cleaning and removing inches of grime and metal chips.  
I've been looking for a manual for the RF-40, but don't seem to find anything i can download and print.  Anyone have one saved or a link?

Thanks and will keep you posted.


----------



## Superburban (Jan 13, 2020)

The RF-40 was made in hundreds of versions. Like many machines, it was made to the specs of the company that was ordering it. Here is a close one from Grizzly, which should give you lots of info, just remember, it will have things different then your mill.



			https://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/g0754_m.pdf
		



You can also try emailing MSC.


----------



## cmatthewjames (Jan 14, 2020)

Superburban said:


> The RF-40 was made in hundreds of versions. Like many machines, it was made to the specs of the company that was ordering it. Here is a close one from Grizzly, which should give you lots of info, just remember, it will have things different then your mill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the help Superburban!


----------

